

Write Build Tasks in Go with Gotask - jingweno
http://owenou.com/2013/11/27/writing-build-tasks-in-go-with-gotask.html﻿
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;owenou.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;27&#x2F;writing-build-tasks-in-go-with-gotask.html
======
yebyen
What's wrong with the URL? I see %EF%BB%BF when I cut and paste out of Chrome,
which appears to be a Byte Order Mark. I have heard of this before (related
to: how to remove the byte order mark) but I've never seen one in the wild.

[http://owenou.com/2013/11/27/writing-build-tasks-in-go-
with-...](http://owenou.com/2013/11/27/writing-build-tasks-in-go-with-
gotask.html)

~~~
jingweno
I don't know...I did paste the right link. Thanks for posting the right link
here again.

~~~
yebyen
Can you correct it, or only the admins?

~~~
jingweno
I don't see any edit link. Do you know how I do that?

~~~
yebyen
I don't, sadly. It's just something I've seen the editors do (hey, did the
link AND title of this discussion just change? wtflolbbq).

